# I learn how to write HTML !!!! Nice Easy Steps!!



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Originally posted by BeerLover:



> quote:
> 
> Hey Guys!
> I went to www.learn.com and their HTML program is awesome. It's step by step and it has a practice program where I can learn my HTML's.
> ...


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

some more links by ebot:



> quote:
> 
> I was referring to "basics", not Web Design. http://htmlprimer.com/lesson1.shtml http://www.hut.fi/~jkorpela/HTML3.2/index.html http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/6603/baschtm.htm http://www.rz.unibw-muenchen.de/~r31dmaeu/wilbur/list.html http://www.willcam.com/cmat/html/crossref.html
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

The original thread has been deleted. It turned into an argument for no good reason.

The only things from it that I felt worth keeping are above.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech:
LarryCore begs for money


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

Just wanted to post real quick and aplogize to beerlover.

I had originally posted a joke, thinking that it was Larrycore I was poking fun at (don't worry, as a moderator, I give _everbody_ permission to make fun of him!), turns out I read wrong and it wasn't. Please accept my apologies, beerlover.

BTW, that's probably the coolest nick on this UBB! I like Sam Adams and Tetley's myself. You?

-M

------------------
It is easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission.

Linux: The Ultimate NT Service Pack


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

MikeV's signature:

*It is easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission.*

And this statement MAY be true, unless you want permission from MikeV to bust on Larry Core. Then, it's easier to get permission...


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Ok, this is getting closed now.


----------

